# Finished 3D CNC propeller milling



## laurent_parti (May 15, 2013)

Hi all,

I do finally finish the propeller on both side with 3D CNC milling:

Homemade DIY CNC, Finished 3D CNC propeller milling - YouTube

Laurent


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Interesting, Laurent.

Is this for a hobby or profession?


----------



## laurent_parti (May 15, 2013)

Hi James,

In this case, it was to help a friend overload with machining .

Laurent


----------



## twcustoms (Oct 26, 2013)

Laurent, love your videos: Which software did you use for cad and cam


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Bump...


----------



## laurent_parti (May 15, 2013)

twcustoms said:


> Laurent, love your videos: Which software did you use for cad and cam



For CAD soft, I use FreeCAD and for CAM soft I use PyCAM

Laurent


----------

